# Found what I was looking for.... kinda



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Went out for a late afternoon walk to check one of my favorite late season goose areas. Much to my dismay not one single goose to be found. All was not lost, while out and about I ran into these handsome fellas. I will be returning later this week with some duck dekes and hopefully have a few more.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pair of green heads there.Love the sun set pic.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have run into the same problem with not finding geese in areas where they usually are this time of year. I have had to stick with hunting ducks in a different location for now. I'm waiting for a slight thaw and then I'm sure the honkers will start showing up there. Nothing wrong with shooting greenheads at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

gonzos are getting off the hook cause they patterns changed this year; if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

There aren't too many geese around (outside of the urban salt lake valley). I hunted near Corinne on Monday and saw about 80 total. Also saw a bunch right off the freeway yesterday on the Grant's Range Bulls property (probably the same flock). The weather probably needs to change before the hunting will. Nothing wrong with greenheads though.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Theres geese everywhere that I'm hunting.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Klark said:


> gonzos are getting off the hook cause they patterns changed this year; if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;


Looks like another victim of the Utah public schools.



Dustin Richardson said:


> Theres geese everywhere that I'm hunting.


Ditto. The problem we're running into is trying to decide which field should we try to get permission for first.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Theres geese everywhere that I'm hunting.


Ditto. The problem we're running into is trying to decide which field should we try to get permission for first.[/quote]

Yup exactly. I'm sick of running traffic. I wanna be on the x.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Klark said:


> if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;


How does the above have anything at all to do with this thread or waterfowl hunting? Maybe a call to Rep. Draxler would serve you better than trying to stir things up on here.

PS, I encourage you to read the bill and find out what it says exactly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Klark said:


> gonzos are getting off the hook cause they patterns changed this year; if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;


This comment is off-topic and doesn't belong here. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > gonzos are getting off the hook cause they patterns changed this year; if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;
> ...


Here we go again. o-|| :O•-: :O•-: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > gonzos are getting off the hook cause they patterns changed this year; if that not bad enough JACK DRAXLER want two let sex offenders off the registery too! hope them guys that voted that guy in at logan have one of them get hold of there kid for being so not smart; we see then if they think they should,nt be on that list;
> ...


how is this off topic?But when some bod else posted crap off topic nothing get said?I guess he all depends on who says it any more.Some people get way with murder and other dont get away with saying one bad word.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad Goob said something. I was about to say something as well. As a Mod, I don't usually look at who said what - just at WHAT was said when I interject into the conversation. After I do that, I'll look to see who said it. And when we get people that continually push the envelope, or go beyond the rules, we'll deal with that. In this case, this comment had NOTHING to do with somebody's successful duck hunt, and desire to find geese to shoot. And it doesn't belong in the thread. I don't care who wrote it. If anyone has a personal political or social problem with someone on the forum, take it up in PM or better yet, your own email or personal exchange - not in our wildlife forum.

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Whoa someone's getting testy :O•-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not testy Dustin, or whatever name you happen to be logging on with this time. Just tired of the garbage threads and junior high humor.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the silhouette picture the best. 

And how 'bout those two drake mallards? beautiful


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

ty Gary and Goob...good catch


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Whoa someone's getting testy :O•-:


 Nope just getting sick of your and your buddy's bull**** that all.


----------

